

Top Ten Computer Repair Forums and Message Boards - remyric
http://www.computertechnician.net/top-10-computer-repair-forums-and-messageboards
If you're new to computer repairs, forums and message boards can be a great starting place for diagnosing your computer problems. Check out these sites for helpful information on how to troubleshoot your problems and have you computer working again, without spending a ton of money on repairs.
======
ForumRatt
Bullshit, they are not the top 10, been working forums for 10 years, never
used or heard any of them except for bleeping computer.

